# What are these?



## Youngbuck20 (Aug 7, 2013)

Are these hand carving tools or small lathe chisels??? 
View attachment 308114
View attachment 308115
View attachment 308116

Thanks!


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 7, 2013)

Hand carving or "both".

I have never seen a curved tool for turning and the wood handles are braced on the back of the handle so that they don't split when tapped with a hammer/mallet.

You _never_ hit your turning tools with a mallet.

I suppose they would work just fine for turning, too, if you had an eensy-weensy little wood lathe. Most of those tools look like turning tools, but they seem a bit small.


----------



## discounthunter (Aug 7, 2013)

hand carvers.used for engraving ,details, patterns, ect.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Aug 8, 2013)

Alright good to know. Taking those back then. I got a set of three lathe chisels and it has a really small gouge that only looks good for bowls. I've looked on kijiji (Canadian CL) and nothin there right now. Any website I can find a cheap set?


----------



## qweesdraw (Aug 11, 2013)

Youngbuck20 said:


> Alright good to know. Taking those back then. I got a set of three lathe chisels and it has a really small gouge that only looks good for bowls. I've looked on kijiji (Canadian CL) and nothin there right now. Any website I can find a cheap set?


 Harbor Freight.
(you said cheap) you get what you pay for!


----------



## simonjames (Sep 24, 2013)

*identity*

I think its hand carvers ..If anybody know some more about this then please share it.


----------

